# viewing videos



## tfret (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't get the video links to work. There seems to be some sort of system protection that is preventing the video links to work. I can't figure out how to re-enable it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you talking about the videos in the Model Train Videos forum? I just went to a few random threads and they worked for me... I need more information... Can you take a screenshot of the error you are getting? What browser are you using, and what OS are you using?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For you tube on the screen click "view more comments".
then to the right the Embed url is there. click, Select all,Copy it and paste it between the forums You tube.


----------

